# Semaglutide Oral vs Injection



## silentlemon1011 (Apr 7, 2022)

I cant seem to find any differences
Just curious if anyone had information on this, not looking to take any, I'm GTG for body composition.

It's just a side note during my research into Insulin/BG and related hormones.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Apr 8, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I cant seem to find any differences
> Just curious if anyone had information on this, not looking to take any, I'm GTG for body composition.
> 
> It's just a side note during my research into Insulin/BG and related hormones.


Do you plan on taking Insulin on day?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Apr 8, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Do you plan on taking Insulin on day?


1. Is that english
2. I specifically said I would. ot be taking Semaglutide, let alone with Slin

It's a curiosity/learning question 

And you have nothing to teach me, you dont even know how to eat food


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Apr 8, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> 1. Is that english
> 2. I specifically said I would. ot be taking Semaglutide, let alone with Slin
> 
> It's a curiosity/learning question
> ...


Ok bro. I'm going to sleep now. Night night.


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 8, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Ok bro. I'm going to sleep now. Night night.


Have a meal 1st!


----------



## j2048b (Apr 8, 2022)

I hope this thread gets more traction im interested to learn some about this

, i have xr and regular metformin but it always made me dizzy, and i couldnt time it right


----------



## bugman (May 16, 2022)

Bumping this...


----------



## MPM (Jun 2, 2022)

Okay I have first hand experience with injectable but found it produced erratic results with me personally.   Technically the oral version is currently in clinical trials at the moment and I know someone who is a current trial participant.  Going by their experience thus far.....they have had loss of appetite, nausea, and headaches.  They also have had poor glucose regulation just as I had with the injectable version.  As for weight loss I think most people will lose weight with those sort of sides.


----------



## beefnewton (Jun 2, 2022)

From my earlier research, it was just more about the ease of administration (patient adherence); I ran across a Reddit thread with some physicians talking about it.  I recently started experimenting with injectable but don't have any intention of going beyond starting doses of 250mcg.  The side effects are real.  Reminds me of when I tried Contrave.  I'm not obese or fit the profile for the intended type of patient, but I'm always looking for an edge with appetite control.


----------



## Parade (Jul 19, 2022)

Any updates on this? I’m considering 5mg semaglutide in peptide form for $114.


----------



## Parade (Aug 6, 2022)

last Tuesday was the start of week 2 for me. 500mcg. I take it fasted first thing AM and It makes me feel like garbage for almost 2 days.

 I’m wondering if splitting the dosage to twice a week will help.

on a related note, I’m getting shredded fast. I’ve never eaten so little food in my entire adult life lol. And that’s exactly what I wanted from semaglutide. Just need to figure out a way for it to not make me feel like trash.


----------



## beefnewton (Aug 6, 2022)

I actually just took my weekly 500mcg today.  I previously stated I wouldn't go past 250mcg but then at some point started confusing it with how I reconstituted my MT2.  After a few weeks, I realized I had been injecting 500mcg, I just thought "oh well fuck it."  I think I feel some stomach discomfort the following day, but I really don't seem to get much out of it.  I have another vial, but my last dose of the first vial will be done next Saturday.  I had hoped to get a response like you have gotten, but my appetite seems pretty much the same.  It's pretty easy to control most of the time anyway, especially when I've been logging, and everything is on point.  But I do like that feeling of being in extra control.  I'd love to lose this last 10 pounds or so, but it's proving quite stubborn.  I'm hesitant to change my intake because I am gaining *some* muscle while still seem to be leaning up.  Like my forearms' veins are poking out more and more over time.  Scale seems to be the same but composition does seem to still be changing, and even if it wasn't, there is a lot to be said for simply maintaining.  What I really seem to be having trouble with is this last pouch on my stomach and a small amount on my lower back. Lot of loose (crepe) skin, too.  Vanity may force plastic surgery at some point.

TL;DR.  My last dose is next weekend, and I will discontinue.


----------



## Parade (Aug 6, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> I actually just took my weekly 500mcg today.  I previously stated I wouldn't go past 250mcg but then at some point started confusing it with how I reconstituted my MT2.  After a few weeks, I realized I had been injecting 500mcg, I just thought "oh well fuck it."  I think I feel some stomach discomfort the following day, but I really don't seem to get much out of it.  I have another vial, but my last dose of the first vial will be done next Saturday.  I had hoped to get a response like you have gotten, but my appetite seems pretty much the same.  It's pretty easy to control most of the time anyway, especially when I've been logging, and everything is on point.  But I do like that feeling of being in extra control.  I'd love to lose this last 10 pounds or so, but it's proving quite stubborn.  I'm hesitant to change my intake because I am gaining *some* muscle while still seem to be leaning up.  Like my forearms' veins are poking out more and more over time.  Scale seems to be the same but composition does seem to still be changing, and even if it wasn't, there is a lot to be said for simply maintaining.  What I really seem to be having trouble with is this last pouch on my stomach and a small amount on my lower back. Lot of loose (crepe) skin, too.  Vanity may force plastic surgery at some point.
> 
> TL;DR.  My last dose is next weekend, and I will discontinue.


I don’t recall if you said what brand or grade Sema you are using?

Reason I ask is because on another forum there’s a lot of talk of how many of these UGL sources and peptide places are selling underdosed stuff. A few were significantly underdosed. I read that the script drug is really expensive.

 I’m concerned that my 5mg vial reconstituted will degrade significantly before I get through it. So I’m probably going to be looking for another source before long. Probably go with the 2mg vials.

That sucks it’s not curbing your hunger. It’s getting rave reviews most everywhere I read results. I don’t like how it slows down digestion but I guess that’s just how it works and has to be. Other than that I’m very happy with it.


----------



## beefnewton (Aug 7, 2022)

Oh it's from Peptide Sciences.  Typically I don't buy from them, but they are one of the few vendors I found that I even recognized.  Plus, like you said, pharm is crazy expensive... to the point it is out of the question.  But I doubt I could find a doctor to prescribe it since I'm not obese.


----------



## beefnewton (Aug 8, 2022)

So... about that dosage.  Turns out I reconstituted so 0.5 units was 250mcg.  So, my original intent of 250mcg weekly was still intact.  Sometimes I wonder about my mind... my memory.  I only figured it out based on my calendar.  There's no way I'd have taken this many doses at 500mcg.

So I'm going to recon that second vial and bump to 500mcg weekly.  I finished off the syringe for the first vial today so I had 250mcg yesterday and today.

Anyway... 🤦‍♂️


----------

